# HMO/MRV Problem???



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have just finished zippering and running the enhancement script on my 2 HD DVR-40 boxes.

Everything seemed to go smoothly, both Tivos are wirelessly networked and accessible.

My problem is with the Now Playing lists:

1. While running the zipper on the second Tivo, it asked me if there were recordings I wanted to save, I said yes. Those recordings are now gone.

2. When I select the DVR option on the Now Playing list, it says:

"Programs cannot be transferred...because the DVR is not enabled for transfers..."

This is confusing since I assumed that HMO and MVR were activated by means of the enhancement script? Where did my old recordings go?

I am admidtedly new at this, and I am a slave to the instructions, which I believe I followed correctly, but don't seem to address these situations. 

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

1) Did you elect to restore an image during the zipper process?? If so, then you just overwrote everything on the drive.

2) Try running set_mrv_name_67.tcl on both tivos. I believe it's located in /hacks IIRC.
ie, *cd /hacks*
then, *./set_mrv_name_67.tcl "yourtivoname"*
just replace "yourtivoname" with the obvious and drop the " marks.
If you have access to TivoWebPlus, you can also use the MRV tab at the top to name your tivo.
Reboot afterwards and MRV should work.


----------



## Buddy7 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll give those commands a try now. 

Yes, I did elect to apply the image. Since it specifically asked if there were programs I wanted to keep, I thought that maybe that portion of the old drive would remain intact, but I guess not.

Just curious, why would the script ask if there were recordings I wanted to save if the new image wipes them out?


----------



## Bluewookie (Sep 24, 2003)

Buddy7 said:


> Just curious, why would the script ask if there were recordings I wanted to save if the new image wipes them out?


The thing is the zipper can be run without re-installing a new image. So this question makes sense in that scenario. When I first zippered my SD-DVR40, I just zippered the existing software on my box, and all my recordings were intact.


----------

